# Tip Signage



## Papa (May 14, 2015)

Everyone needs to put this in their vehicle so that it becomes a norm, and to make it acceptable.

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1PhXDnrlXKzUMUe6akoIwmVCLC80TXwr8IGst4_dUDXQ/viewform


----------

